# Indigo so cute all drenched and some other beautiful photo's of him.



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Everyone!!! This morning Indi was sitting in the sun in the lounge room i put his bird bath in and he went nuts having a bath in the sun. After a terrible day yesterday with the rain and wind today is beautiful.. So i guess Indi wanted to soak up the sun and his bath time. He is still adorable all wet.. I have some other photo's of him i am also sharing of him. Indigo also thinks he is a bat he hangs upside down in his cage..

One wet Budgie.










Beautiful Photo's of Indigo. Mum take the flash off please.






Pay attention to me Mum I am showing off my best side.


Time on my cage.


I know how to get my mum I can bite her toe when she is not looking.










Thank you for Stopping By and looking at Indigo's photo's..


----------



## kcladyz

He is a cutie even when wet


----------



## LynandIndigo

kcladyz said:


> He is a cutie even when wet


Thank you Heidi I think so to.. But he loved his bath..


----------



## Kate C

My thoughts exactly, even wet Indi is beautiful.


----------



## eduardo

*What a rascal! So handsome*


----------



## LynandIndigo

eduardo said:


> *What a rascal! So handsome*


Thanks Dee. When Indi is up to mischief Indi can be a little rascal but he does it in a cute way.. I just love him to bits..



Kate C said:


> My thoughts exactly, even wet Indi is beautiful.


Thank you Kate. I must agree with you Indi is beautiful when he is all wet... Sigh so much Cutenesssss in one little budgie.. You just got to love him.....


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Wet budgies are so adorable, and little Indi is no exception! Thanks for sharing his photos with us Lyn! *


----------



## LynandIndigo

CuteLittleBirdies said:


> *Wet budgies are so adorable, and little Indi is no exception! Thanks for sharing his photos with us Lyn! *


Thank you Lindsey. Indi just loved his bath this morning he was having a ball... Now his feather's are all nice and shiny like always Indi has a bath every second day or when he feels like it he has a mind of his own and is a very clever little bird.. I am only to happy to share my photo's with you all..


----------



## StarlingWings

Darling Indi has to be one of the most handsome birdies I ever did see! Even when wet, he looks like such a regal knight, like your signature! :laugh: 
Thanks for sharing, Lyn, I love to see Indigo!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Darling Indi has to be one of the most handsome birdies I ever did see! Even when wet, he looks like such a regal knight, like your signature! :laugh:
> Thanks for sharing, Lyn, I love to see Indigo!


Thank you StarlingWings. I am blessed with my dream budgie and he is everything to me he has personality and loves to play with you he doesn't bite.. He loves everyone who comes to visit us.. I think that Indigo is beautiful to he is more beautiful in real life than his photo's. Maybe one day if you come to Australia you can come and meet me and Indi.


----------



## StarlingWings

LynandIndigo said:


> Thank you StarlingWings. I am blessed with my dream budgie and he is everything to me he has personality and loves to play with you he doesn't bite.. He loves everyone who comes to visit us.. I think that Indigo is beautiful to he is more beautiful in real life than his photo's. Maybe one day if you come to Australia you can come and meet me and Indi.


Someday I hope to travel to Australia and I'll be sure to stop by!


----------



## jellyblue

Indi is so handsome. Like a little prince. I love all his photos.


----------



## despoinaki

He is adorable! Even when he is wet!  I love his poses! Thanks for sharing Lyn!


----------



## Niamhf

Lovely pictures of Indigo he's such a proud little bird


----------



## LynandIndigo

Niamhf said:


> Lovely pictures of Indigo he's such a proud little bird


Thank you Niamhf. Yes he is a proud little bird..



despoinaki said:


> He is adorable! Even when he is wet!  I love his poses! Thanks for sharing Lyn!


Thank you Despina..


----------



## aluz

Loved the pics of your Indi, Lyn! He always looks good and poses wonderfully for picture time.


----------



## nuxi

Indi looks so cute even when he's wet.


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> Indi looks so cute even when he's wet.


Thank you Gaby. He does doesn't he. Now hw has shiny feathers.


----------



## Jonah

Indi is good and wet in those pic's...but as everyone has said, he look's great...


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

Introducing crown Prince Indigo after the royal bath. Go Indi!!! 
Birdy smooches,:budge::budge: Apollo:budge::budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jonah said:


> Indi is good and wet in those pic's...but as everyone has said, he look's great...


Thank you Randy he does look all wet doesn't he but he still is beautiful...



Jo Ann said:


> Introducing crown Prince Indigo after the royal bath. Go Indi!!!
> Birdy smooches,:budge::budge: Apollo:budge::budge:


Thank you JoAnn. Crown Prince Indigo feel's great after his Royal bath nice and fresh. Now I'll be able to catch a lady friend.... But I am just a cute and adorable budgie.


----------



## BeakerandOlive

Awwww! What a cutie!!! My budgies are still not tame, but we are getting there! Thanks for posting such cute pics!


----------



## LynandIndigo

BeakerandOlive said:


> Awwww! What a cutie!!! My budgies are still
> 
> not tame, but we are getting there! Thanks for posting such cute pics!


Thank you BeakerandOlive. I am sure of you spend a lot of time with your budgies they will become tame like Indigo..


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*


LynandIndigo said:



Thank you Lindsey. Indi just loved his bath this morning he was having a ball... Now his feather's are all nice and shiny like always Indi has a bath every second day or when he feels like it he has a mind of his own and is a very clever little bird.. I am only to happy to share my photo's with you all..

Click to expand...

You are most welcome Lyn! 

I know what you mean as I have a number of little ones that sound exactly like Indi in personality, and I love them to pieces *


----------



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Lindsey I just read your post wrong silly me....Yes our little budgies are our little treasures aren't they we just have to love them all.... Indigo has a ball of personality it is unreal... I hope Indi lives till over 10 years as my other budgies only lived to 6 and 4 years. Indigo loves my toes i think it has to do with the breeding thing. Thanks for stopping by Lindsey i love your posts and your birds.


----------



## Jedikeet

INDIGO IS THE UNDISPUTED HEAVYWEIGHT BUDGIECUTIE CHAMPION OF THE WORRRLLLD!:cup:


----------



## kcladyz

My Oliver is a lot like Indi in the area of really loving bells


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> INDIGO IS THE UNDISPUTED HEAVYWEIGHT BUDGIECUTIE CHAMPION OF THE WORRRLLLD!:cup:


Awww Thank you Nick...It is amazing on how many people know Indi from all over the world.. My little world Budgie is a star... But i love him so much and if you all could see him in real life he is more beautiful than his photo's that you all see.... My dream bird i am so lucky to have him.. He keeps me company and he is my life and my Joy..


----------



## LynandIndigo

kcladyz said:


> My Oliver is a lot like Indi in the area of really loving bells


Thank you Heidi... Your Oliver is very beautiful to..


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thank you Everyone.


----------



## Sammiejw

Indi is such a proud looking boy with stunning features !! Lovely x


----------



## LynandIndigo

Sammiejw said:


> Indi is such a proud looking boy with stunning features !! Lovely x


Thank you so much Sam..I think Indi is beautiful to...


----------



## Vargur

Yeah, he is adorable!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Vargur said:


> Yeah, he is adorable!


Thank you so much Elma.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

ADORABLE as always Lyn. I love the one of him all wet


----------



## LynandIndigo

Frankie'sFriend said:


> ADORABLE as always Lyn. I love the one of him all wet


Thank you Madonna. They do look cute all wet don't they...


----------



## RusselltheGrey

He really one of the most beautiful birds I've ever seen. His charming personality shines through these photos. Thank you for sharing them, Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo

RusselltheGrey said:


> He really one of the most beautiful birds I've ever seen. His charming personality shines through these photos. Thank you for sharing them, Lyn.


Thank you SueAnn. I am so lucky to have a beautiful budgie like Indigo.


----------

